# Suche TV-Karte + CI-Modul für digitalen Kabel



## Digger (5. März 2010)

*Suche TV-Karte + CI-Modul für digitalen Kabel*

Hey,

ich suche für meinen zukünftigen HTPC eine neue TV Karte.

ob im PCIe oder PCI format ist egal, jedoch sollte sie AUF jeden fall eine mögliche CI-Slot erweiterung haben.

ich nutze das Digitale Fernsehen von Kabel Digital, also sollte die Karte DVB-C empfangen können. DVB-t wäre eine schöne zusatz option.

ich habe noch eine Pinnacle 310i (oder so ähnlich) hier, aber da war der treiber sehr, sehr, sehr lästig und hat mich auch nich wirklich überzeugt.

deshalb nun die Frage ob ihr mir weiter helfen könnt.

Preis spielt erstmal keine rolle 

schonmal Vielen Dank für die antworten,

gruß
digger


----------



## mickythebeagle (5. März 2010)

*AW: Suche TV-Karte + CI-Modul für digitalen Kabel*

ich benutze die hier .

Terratec Cinergy C HD inkl. CI-Modul 

TerraTec - Produkte - TV - Kabel (DVB-C) - TerraTec Cinergy C PCI HD CI
ca. 100,-


----------



## Digger (5. März 2010)

*AW: Suche TV-Karte + CI-Modul für digitalen Kabel*

Die sieht gut aus.
Kann ich damit aber auch Kabel Fernsehen gucken wenn ich keine CI Karte benutze ?
Also als ganz normalen analog Tuner ?


----------



## Karnivour (8. September 2010)

*AW: Suche TV-Karte + CI-Modul für digitalen Kabel*

Der thread ist ja erst 6 Monate alt, deshalb frag ich dreist nochmal nach ^^

Stehe vor dem gleichen Problem. Will DVB-C gucken und das im Windows Media Center 7 ... ist wohl ein Problem. Hast du dir die Karte gekauft? Läuft das anständig? Laut zeichnung soll das ding ja auch DVB-T unterstützen, stimmt das?


----------



## onliner (8. September 2010)

*AW: Suche TV-Karte + CI-Modul für digitalen Kabel*



Karnivour schrieb:


> Der thread ist ja erst 6 Monate alt, deshalb frag ich dreist nochmal nach ^^
> 
> Stehe vor dem gleichen Problem. Will DVB-C gucken und das im Windows Media Center 7 ... ist wohl ein Problem. Hast du dir die Karte gekauft? Läuft das anständig? Laut zeichnung soll das ding ja auch DVB-T unterstützen, stimmt das?


Also diese Karte läuft nach Erfahrungsberichten her gut.
Zu dieser Karte kann man unter teammediaportal.de im Forum viel nachlesen.
Das einzige waas diese Karte etwas Probleme macht ist Win7 

Ich nutze hingegen die FloppyDTV C/CI
digital everywhere - FloppyDTV C/CI
Kann ich wärmstens empfehlen, und vor allem (sorry etwas Werbung) mit Mediaportal


----------



## Digger (8. September 2010)

*AW: Suche TV-Karte + CI-Modul für digitalen Kabel*

@karnivour,

also die karte läut wunderbar ohne probleme, selbst win7 geht klar.
mit dem media center kann ich die karte aber leider nicht nutzen. hab mir für 15€ dvbviewer gekauft/geladen, damit bin ich zufrieden.

nur HD sender ruckeln teilweise, da muss ich aber noch an den einstellungen schrauben.


----------

